# Bona Traffic HD on new dougfir floors



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

01chevduramax said:


> I'm not sure on VOC restriction here. Although the very low VOC and claimed no odor of traffic was a selling point for me.



The fabulon is neither of those, but it is good stuff. Been using the same finish for 18 years. Yesterday, I was in a house I done the floors on 14 years ago & the floors looked as good as they did the day we walked out the door.

BTW, don't take their no odor claim to mean it's safe to breath the offgassing as it dries. You still need good ventilation & a respirator if you're going to be in there as it's drying.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

pinwheel said:


> ...
> BTW, don't take their no odor claim to mean it's safe to breath the offgassing as it dries. You still need good ventilation & a respirator if you're going to be in there as it's drying.


Catalyzed finishes are nasty during the cure. You'll need to keep your kids out.


----------



## Walk On Wood (May 8, 2010)

Actually, Traffic HD is Greenguard Gold certified, which means it can legally be applied in a school while children are present.


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

I haven't seen Fabulon around here in quite a while. I've never used it, but heard good things about it. Supposedly it's comparable to Poloplaz, which is my preferred oil finish. Most floors I do are getting waterbourne nowadays. I personally don't like the look (even though I used it in my own home), but it cuts a couple of days off a job and HO's are happy because they're 'Being Green' 



Walk On Wood said:


> Actually, Traffic HD is Greenguard Gold certified, which means it can legally be applied in a school while children are present.


That's what scares me about it. Somehow I don't think a product is good unless it scares small children :laughing:


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

I did my floors in bona hd 4 years ago. 2 dogs, 3 kids plus my gf's kids. No complaints at all about the durability. I chose it because i had nowhere for the family to go when i was finishing them. Kicked them out of the house for the day, amberseal and 3 coats later i had my one daughters bed back in her room at 10 that night.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Boy do I see stars if im in a room full of traffic withiut a respirator. Nose runs etc. If I get it on my skin Ive lost the ability to speak like a mini stroke. Not joking. Saw it happen to my helper too.


----------



## 01chevduramax (Oct 3, 2013)

The kids will definitely not be around the finish. The effects of the traffic on them is way less than the worry of the kids on the wet finish!


----------



## littlefred811 (Dec 16, 2012)

I will use a natural oil based stain (Bona, you can buff it on and save a lot of labor, depending on your floor layout), then apply water borne finish (2 coats) the next day. This gives the old school look with the newer, "greener" products. 
As an FYI, I used to use Duraseal stains, until I learned the buff on technique. I also prefer Pallman X-96 over any other water borne finish. It's beyond easy to use, lays flat, and cures hard. Traffic does a very good job, but I don't think you get $38.00/gallon more quality with it. That being said, when a customer demands it, I just price it into the estimate.

Best of luck on it.


----------



## Ifloornydotcom (Apr 24, 2014)

a wood finish is a wood finish.


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

Ifloornydotcom said:


> a wood finish is a wood finish.


I was going to ask if you rode a short bus to school, but I realized you've never been to a school. So I answered my own question :laughing:


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'll hijack this thread, I am putting on Varathane water based poly and I am having a problem with air bubbles in the finish. I've used this product before with a foam applicator with no issues.

This is a "hand hewn" floor an I am thinking it's too thick in areas because of the applicator, does anyone have a suggestion for an alternate way to apply it (maybe a really wide brush?)


----------



## Walk On Wood (May 8, 2010)

Jhark, i always roll finish onto handscraped floors. I looked up the directions for the finish you're using, and it doesn't list a roller as an approved application method. You can either brush the whole floor, or switch to a rollable wb finish. If you decide to switch to a different finish, be sure to do a test area to check for compatibility. Bona Traffic would most likely work just fine.


----------



## littlefred811 (Dec 16, 2012)

Walk on Wood: Good stuff. I just started learning the roller method instead of the T-Bar. It does take a little getting used to, but it does a nice job with the fluctuating surfaces like "hand-scraped."


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Ifloornydotcom said:


> a wood finish is a wood finish.


A NY floor installer is a NY floor installer...


----------



## 01chevduramax (Oct 3, 2013)

*Update!*

I've had the Bona Mega HD on all my fir for nearly a year. This stuff is GREAT! Everyone that sees the floors, and stairs loves them. Its super tough, although the fir has dents and dings. This winter while burning the woodstove, the humidity dropped to about 45% inside. The fir did shrink a bit, but the finish moved with it. There are no stretch marks or white lines in the finish. I give it 5 stars.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I've been doing five apartments a month in mega for the last year.

Not my favorite. Traffic is a much better looking finish.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

Yeah. Mega likes to go on super thin. Hard to get any build with it. It's great for putting under Traffic though. hehe


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

You're breaking the finishers code.

Thus shalt not skimp on the paint.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

I invite the "code" and the horse it rode in on to do that thing.


----------

